# Install UCSC browser in FreeBSD



## bsd4masses (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello,

Maybe someone is interested to have a basic installation (and upgrade) of the ucsc browser in FreeBSD with one command/script?

If so, have a look at
http://bioinformatics.uni-muenster.de/download/ucsc/index.hbi

The installation is based upon using jails (which is only recommended, not a must) and using port 50300 for the ucsc browser.

Cheers, Norbert


----------

